# Mixing PIGMENTS to make new colours!!?? Anyone tried?



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey i was wondering if anyone here mixes their pigments to make *new* colours and if so, can you please tell me your combos? I'd love to know and try some out! So far i have these pigments & i'm wondering if anyone has mixed any of these together:

tan
melon
sunpepper
shimmertime
dazzleray
sunnydaze
copper sparkle

Also, what is the best method to mix them so they are evenly blended? Can anyone post pics of the new pigments they have created? I'd love to see them, especially pressed ones as well!!! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Ethel (Nov 1, 2006)

I tried to mix entremauve with pink opal to bring out the pink sparkles in entremauve and make it a tad lighter. It didn't blend very well, and ultimately was not successful.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm sure some colours must blend nicely to create new colours but i wonder which ones!!!!


----------



## lara (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Also, what is the best method to mix them so they are evenly blended?_

 
Grab an empty container (sample containers are great for this), and spoon in the pigment powder. Screw the lid on tightly, then give it a good shake until the colours are mixed. 

For the sake of consistancy, it helps if you keep the pigments in the same finish (frost, matte, etc). If the powder dusts are the same size and weight, they'll mix together more easily and will apply evenly.


----------



## calbear (Nov 2, 2006)

My favorite mixture is vanilla and pink opal to make a beautiful color that can be used as a highlighter and a brow bone highlight especially on darker skin.  Takes away some of the ashiness of Pink Opal and adds more complexity to vanilla.


----------



## OnaFyre (Nov 2, 2006)

I made this rockin powder version of flammable paint with some of my pigments. I believe I used Burnt Burgundy, Red (I think the pig is called True Red), Reflects Red, a bit of Accent Red, a bit of Pink Opal, a bit of Bright Fuschia, and a bit of Sunpepper.


----------



## Ella_ (Nov 2, 2006)

Gold dusk and apricot pink make a really pretty flesh tone neutral. I love it. Its my new fave highlighter and base for a quick neural look.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Nov 2, 2006)

I mixed together Kitschmas pigment and Golden Olive pigment, it came out Silver with green flecks! looks sooo awesome


----------



## user79 (Nov 2, 2006)

I have mixed my White pigment with various other coloured pigments to make lighter pastel versions of them...


----------



## cloverette (Nov 2, 2006)

one of the MAs at the MAC store today had a beautiful color on her eyes. it's hard to describe it as it's a different color from different angles; it was kind of a petrol/blue-green shade.

anyway, i asked her what it was; she had mixed the following pigments together to get that color:

1 part old gold
1 part dark soul
1/2 part cornflower

btw- she also said she likes to mix "ugly" colors with each other to get the prettiest colors!


----------



## asnbrb (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cloverette* 

 
_one of the MAs at the MAC store today had a beautiful color on her eyes. it's hard to describe it as it's a different color from different angles; it was kind of a petrol/blue-green shade.

anyway, i asked her what it was; she had mixed the following pigments together to get that color:

1 part old gold
1 part dark soul
1/2 part cornflower

btw- she also said she likes to mix "ugly" colors with each other to get the prettiest colors!_

 

Wow.  That one sounds especially pretty.  I'm gonna try that when I get home.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Nov 2, 2006)

I mixed Chocolate Brown and Golden Olive to create a light browninsh bronze color with green cast- really pretty!


----------



## ch33tah (Nov 2, 2006)

i mix my rose with pink bronze and i get a very lovely shade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i use old es containers to mix my pigments in... but only a little bit... ;]


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 20, 2007)

Ive only tried violet and vanilla which i love

i tried vaniall with blue brown and it looked HUGLEEE


----------



## geeko (Mar 20, 2007)

this combo sounds weird....but it looks nice i jus tried (and it looks a bit like steamy imo..)

cornflower, golden lemon and teal pigment. Try it!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 20, 2007)

I made some mixed pressed pigments last night..








from left to right I used:
1. frost and violet
2. violet, bright fuchsia, original blue
3. violet, lovely lily, rich purple
4. bright fuchsia, fuchsia, violet
5. golden olive and golders green


----------



## geeko (Mar 20, 2007)

quietly, teal, golden lemon and cornflower  i'll post pics of this up soon...


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 20, 2007)

I do this all the time! me and soem of the girls at my store come up with diff combinations and name them! i think i have about 10 i've made on my own and the hottest is one i called "in the heat" which is a brigh coral with red frost and little yellow sparkles, then thier is "bluenvy" which is a true bright blue with a teal duochrome. i cant remember what i mixed but i only use what we have at our freestanding store! i should write them down next time!


----------



## geeko (Mar 21, 2007)

these are mine....not very pretty but hey...it's made by myself
haha


----------



## geeko (Mar 21, 2007)

hey girls...i jus want to share with u that shimmertime and dazzleray goes well together. dazzleray adds shimmers to shimmertime and hence make it less frosty looking. hths!

the result is shimmery pink beige pigment with less frostiness that shimmertime has. It's a subtle change. 

here are 2 pigments i mixed today...i'll post swatches another time.


hi girls would like to share with u 2 new pigments i created today by mixing existing mac pigments

here are the pics, i'll put the swatches another day


----------



## Gisselle (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I made some mixed pressed pigments last night..









from left to right I used:
1. frost and violet
2. violet, bright fuchsia, original blue
3. violet, lovely lily, rich purple
4. bright fuchsia, fuchsia, violet
5. golden olive and golders green_

 
pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## n_c (Mar 22, 2007)

^^ I agree


----------



## kalice (Mar 22, 2007)

I like to mix tan and melon together for a nice subtle highlight for NC30 skin


----------



## geeko (Mar 22, 2007)

by the way fairylite and accent red makes a very very nice pink pigment... (when swatched on the hand) although in the pot it looks very blah. but trust me...fairylite and accent red goes hand in hand


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Mar 24, 2007)

i know the glitters aren't suppossed to be safe but i always mix my reflects pearl with landscape green and bright fuschia

i like to mix landscape green with golders green and pink opal
bright fuschia with ruby red...or pink opal.


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 24, 2007)

I've my melon with rose; melon with copperclast; frozen white with copperclast. They all turned out really nice.

One I really want to try is Teal with a hint of melon or goldnaire; i just think it would look awesome


----------



## msmack (Mar 24, 2007)

I really like my own homemade concoction of 'pinked mauve' and 'goldenaire'... such a pretty highlight and i use it as a wash on my eyes. one part goldenaire/one part pinked mauve.... they both happen to be some of my favorite piggies to use straight up too!


----------



## geeko (Mar 25, 2007)

here are the pigments i've mixed....






Some swatch





the recipes:
Ray of time = dazzleray and shimmertime pigment
Dewdrop = golders green and azreal blue pigment
Lushery = golders green and gold dusk pigment
Desert = Fairylite and apricot pink pigment
Fuschia rose = fuschia and lily white pigment
Melon pink = dazzleray and apricot pink pigment
Sandstone = gold dusk and quietly pigment
Ocean blue = teal and blue storm pigment
Accent of muave = accent red and pinked mauve pigment
Night o gold = nightlight and old gold pigment
Antiqued brown = old gold and chocolate brown pigment
Teal o gold = golden lemon, teal and blue storm pigment


----------



## tracie (Apr 4, 2007)

I've been attempting pressing some pigments..but I haven't really wanted to press them as just plain colors..so these are my first two creations.






on the left i mixed chartreuse with golders green and on the right is teal with rebel rock blue, lily white, and a hint of helium..I think its slightly parrotish


----------



## pixi (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tracie* 

 
_I've been attempting pressing some pigments..but I haven't really wanted to press them as just plain colors..so these are my first two creations.






on the left i mixed chartreuse with golders green and on the right is teal with rebel rock blue, lily white, and a hint of helium..I think its slightly parrotish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
wow. i LOVE those. i want to steal them >.< !!


----------



## Joke (Apr 7, 2007)

I made a l/g out of vaseline, pink bronze and rose, love it!


----------



## electrostars (Apr 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ethel* 

 
_I tried to mix entremauve with pink opal to bring out the pink sparkles in entremauve and make it a tad lighter. It didn't blend very well, and ultimately was not successful._

 

i mixed entremauve & helium and pressed it and it turned out a very interesting, but very pretty color. lol.


----------



## clamster (Jun 21, 2007)

*~ Mixing your pigments for a custom shade ~*

I mixed together rose, fairylite, melon, jardin aires and a little of pink bronze and got a GORGEOUS shade that looks great as a shadow and cheek highlight and mixed with clear gloss it looked great on lips. 

I was wondering if others have mixed their pigments and if so what are good colors to mix? 


Also are their combos that look similiar to MAC e/s when mixed?



some I have tried:
melon + rose= really pretty lip shade!
teal+golden olive=nice for an e/s
It's a ton of fun mixing pigments!!


----------



## karinaf (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: ~ Mixing your pigments for a custom shade ~*

Entremauve and helium... gorgeousssssssss


----------



## starangel2383 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: ~ Mixing your pigments for a custom shade ~*

you know, i have never even considered mixing different pigments together to create a new shade, i might have to experiment with different ones to see how i like them.


----------



## farra712 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: ~ Mixing your pigments for a custom shade ~*

I mixed rose with a little pink bronze, and a sprinkle of golden lemon in lip conditioner to make a reallllllly pretty TLC.  (It looks a like like Dainty cake lipstick, actually).

Also, I mixed basic red pigment with melon and golden lemon to make a pretty shimmery red pepper-ish color.

One more:  Entremauve and Goldenaire with a hint of Subtle.

(I tried to mix Goldenaire, shimmertime, pink opal, and rose gold to make something like Pleasureflush, but it just wasn't good.)


----------



## Judymomocoa (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: ~ Mixing your pigments for a custom shade ~*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karinaf* 

 
_Entremauve and helium... gorgeousssssssss_

 
DITTO! both make the yummmmy Purple... there are raves about it on LJ a while ago


----------



## missy29 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: ~ Mixing your pigments for a custom shade ~*

I have mixed rebelrock blue and teal to make a greeny blue colour.

Am planning on mixing some of my deep blue green with white gold and see what I come up with!!


----------



## rmseals (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: ~ Mixing your pigments for a custom shade ~*

What a great idea!


----------



## labwom (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: ~ Mixing your pigments for a custom shade ~*

I love mixing Pink Bronze, Violet and Rose. Makes a nice lip color!


----------



## flowerhead (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: ~ Mixing your pigments for a custom shade ~*

A little white frost mixed with Dark Soul makes a beautiful grey.


----------



## clamster (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: ~ Mixing your pigments for a custom shade ~*

gold mode and revved up together made a really nice neutral! The rushmetal pigments are really nice I wish they were perm! Revved up in my opinion a lighter verson of rose and a lot less chunky.


----------



## xkriss (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: ~ Mixing your pigments for a custom shade ~*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karinaf* 

 
_Entremauve and helium... gorgeousssssssss_

 
yayyy i just bought samples of both of those


----------



## genduk26 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: ~ Mixing your pigments for a custom shade ~*

off the radar & copperclast ... one of my fav mix


----------



## Melly44 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: ~ Mixing your pigments for a custom shade ~*

I never thought about mixing my pigments before..


----------



## genduk26 (Jan 5, 2008)

1. violet & reflects blackened red (glitter)
2. off the radar & copperclast --> my fav
3. dark soul, rose & vanilla
4. rushmetal & yourladyship

mixing pigments is my fav 'toy'


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_1. violet & reflects blackened red (glitter)
2. off the radar & copperclast --> my fav
3. dark soul, rose & vanilla
4. rushmetal & yourladyship

mixing pigments is my fav 'toy' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If at all possible, *please *post some pics of the outcomes of these!  I can't even imagine the dark soul, rose and vanilla combo!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 5, 2008)

1/2 Copperclast & 1/2 Softwash Grey (My favorite)

2/9 Azreal Blue, 2/9 Violet, 2/9 Blue Storm, 2/9 Softwash Grey, 1/9 Teal

2/5 Azreal Blue, 2/5 Golden Olive, and 1/5 Teal

1/2 Rushmetal & 1/2 Old Gold

1/2 Azreal Blue & 1/2 Sweet Sienna

1/2 Fuchsia & 1/2 Gold Stroke.  If you add a little bit of Gold Dusk, it turns out to be a dupe of Cranberry.  Well, at least the way I mixed it!


----------



## nikki (Jan 5, 2008)

Try these combos:
1/2 cornflower + 1/2 all-girl

1/2 accent red + 1/2 mauvement

1/3 accent red + 1/3 mauvement + 1/3 grape

1/2 rebelrock blue + 1/2 gold dusk

These combos make some gorgeous colors!!


----------



## erynnj (Jan 5, 2008)

my favorite mix so far is royal blue +pink pearl+fuschia+cornflower for the most vivid indigo color


----------



## genduk26 (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_If at all possible, *please *post some pics of the outcomes of these!  I can't even imagine the dark soul, rose and vanilla combo!_

 
the color is like grey with red gold particle. i'm sorry the pics aren't clear.


----------



## karinaf (Jan 6, 2008)

entremauve and helium!


----------



## tiramisu (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: ~ Mixing your pigments for a custom shade ~*

it's not like you don't get a lot of p/g in each jar in order to feel safe experimenting... this really is a great idea.  I want some pics of some of these shades you've come up with...

We should start a pigment mixing thread, with pictures/FOTD's!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: ~ Mixing your pigments for a custom shade ~*

I read this thread and began mixing some of my Fyrinnae shadows together (not in a pot, but on my hand). I went crazy over how pretty some of the colors looked. My only problem is that the Fyrinnae shadows are only samples, and I was planning on pressing them. I don't know if I can press most of the shadow and then still leave some to mix. I am lost when it comes to deciding on pressing pigments/leaving them loose/mixing....


----------



## makeba (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: ~ Mixing your pigments for a custom shade ~*

i have mixed extremauve, cornflower and naval blue together and was very impressed with the color mixture!


----------



## lsperry (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: ~ Mixing your pigments for a custom shade ~*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clamster* 

 
_gold mode and revved up together made a really nice neutral! The rushmetal pigments are really nice I wish they were perm! Revved up in my opinion a lighter verson of rose and a lot less chunky._

 
Agreed. I'm an NW45 and this is an awesome shade for my eyes and highlighting on my face...Thanks for posting this.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_i have mixed extremauve, cornflower and naval blue together and was very impressed with the color mixture!_

 
This mixture is very beautiful. If I keep going w/it, I may be able to duplicate NARS' Santorini es since it seemingly is no longer going to be available.

I wish these 2 threads were merged. I’m getting whip-lash going from one to the other when there’s a new post. There are very good pictures and swatches in this thread:
http://specktra.net/f165/mixing-pigm...e-tried-58443/


----------



## gypsiebabie (Jan 7, 2008)

violet and sunpepper...not quite purple or brown but it has a hint of shimmer that goes great with both colors...


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 8, 2008)

i cannot wait til my sample jar order comes....lol I thought I was going to try and sell paint pot samples but now I'm reconsidering and using them to make wicked pigment concoctions. This thread has me lemming for more pigments. OH BOY!


----------



## sharkbytes (Jan 8, 2008)

Mixing Electric Coral (pro pig) with Melon is gorgeous...I wear it with Coppering e/s and it looks unbelievable.  I think *anything* mixed with Melon would be gorgeous, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:  E.Coral is one of those pigments that doesn't press, so I'd be careful about that and just mix in a sample jar


----------



## tiffdultimate (Jan 8, 2008)

I have combined Chocolate and Copper Sparkle to create a n awesome color!


----------



## clamster (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: ~ Mixing your pigments for a custom shade ~*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_I wish these 2 threads were merged. I’m getting whip-lash going from one to the other when there’s a new post. There are very good pictures and swatches in this thread:
http://specktra.net/f165/mixing-pigm...e-tried-58443/_

 
Sorry! When I was making this thread I searched for mixing pigments and I geuss I didn't find anything or didn't type the right words. I wish these threads were merged. I see similar threads(and experience Deja vu lol) frequently and just wish I could merge the posts lol!


----------



## astronaut (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: ~ Mixing your pigments for a custom shade ~*

Has anyone tried mixing emerald green with a little bit of teal? (Majority is still a green colour) I'm curious to know what would come of that. It looks really pretty in my head lol.


----------



## lara (Jan 9, 2008)

Merged two relevant threads.


----------



## sharkbytes (Jan 9, 2008)

I figured I'd post a pic so you can see the combo...here's Electric Coral + Melon, along with Coppering:


----------



## sharkbytes (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: ~ Mixing your pigments for a custom shade ~*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_i have mixed extremauve, cornflower and naval blue together and was very impressed with the color mixture!_

 

thank youuuu!! I just tried this and it looks so cool!


----------



## magi (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I read this thread and began mixing some of my Fyrinnae shadows together (not in a pot, but on my hand). I went crazy over how pretty some of the colors looked. My only problem is that the Fyrinnae shadows are only samples, and I was planning on pressing them. I don't know if I can press most of the shadow and then still leave some to mix. I am lost when it comes to deciding on pressing pigments/leaving them loose/mixing....




_

 
As far as I remember the samples are not really huge. It might be very difficult to get a pan filled. If you press, you have to use alcohol. The whole fluffy-ness is gone then, because this is exsactly what is needed: the air has to go off the powder. Such small amounts will fill the pan maybe with 1/10 inch high... I don´t think there will be enough left to make usable amounts. But give it a try ;-)



I habe mixed some Pigments with oxides and micas. I don´t have tried them yet, but they look really, really lovely so far... I have also pressed some pigments in original color only, so don´t wonder ;-)

1. COOL PINK & HELIUM - this is my absolutely favorite blush combo!
2. POLISHED IVORY - there was a bit dirt on my fabric
3. PINK OPAL
4. hmmm, I call it MAGIK PINK ;-) - it´s  manganese violet, Fuchsia p/m, Hot Side Pink Mica, Interfine Violet and a hint Pink Vivid p/m
5. hmmm, name? DEEP SEA BLUE??? - mixed Azreal Blue p/m, Blue Storm p/m, Cellini Blue Mica, Plain Mica - and something else - I forgot, sorry 
6. COOL MAGIK (because of Magi and my last name, which starts with K) - Cool Pink p/m, Lovely Lily p/m, Interfine Violet Mica and a tiny bit of something else :->...
7. NIGHTSKY MAGIK ;-) - Ultramarine blue, Cellini Blue Mica, Marine Ultra p/m, Ultra Shimmer Mica and Interfine Red 
8. COOL PINK
9. MAGIK GOLD - Jardin Aires p/m, Polished Ivory p/m, 24 Karat Gold Mica, Inter Gold Mica and tons of my favorite Mica: Metallic Rustic Gold MIca...

Some mixes also have Magnesium Stearate inside, if there is more Mica than pigment, because they are not pressable...


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 13, 2008)

this is my first try and i love the result...

mixed smoke signal revved up and provence ...lovely color


----------



## KikiB (Apr 16, 2008)

You all are turning me into even more of a pigment addict!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only have four pigments right now, but I definitely have fun mixing them.

Teal+Jardin Aires="Four Leaf Clover"-It looks really pretty mixed, with the flecks of gold, but I would get a brighter green to try it with.

Pink Pearl+Violet=This looked really pretty at first, but Violet overpowers it if you go half/half. It's pretty much a dupe for Stars 'n Rockets. I mixed up a decent amount due to adding a smidge of Jardin Aires and more Pink Pearl but it still looks the same as Stars 'n Rockets, albeit more blueish tones.

Pink Pearl+Jardin Aires="Pinked Gold"-You want to make sure to use more Jardin Aires with this, because the goal is pinked gold, not golden pink. Mixed correctly, it is amazing. Eyeshadow, crease, blush/bronzer, all-over highlighter...I want to buy another jar of each before Heatherette goes away so that I can have some all the time. I almost would add some Vanilla in there so that it can be a bit lighter for when I want it to be lighter.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 16, 2008)

I've mixed and pressed a few combos and they turned out really nicely!

Vanilla + Old Gold = very pretty high light

Fushia + Pink Opal = mute pink, petal color


----------



## kobri (Apr 16, 2008)

I've only mixed and pressed one combo so far: Rebel Rock Blue and GoldenLemon. Loose is was pretty dark with the rebel rock blue being overpowering, but when I pressed it it turned out much lighter, a lovely soft aqua greeny/blue colour. It's kind of a shimmery carribean sea.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 16, 2008)

I've got one that turns out kinda like a seafoam green.

Under da Sea = 1/8 tsp. Golder's Green + 1/8 tsp. Gold Dusk + 1/8 tsp. Frost + pinch of Night Light + pinch of Golden Lemon + pinch of Aire-de-Blu


----------



## astronaut (Apr 16, 2008)

I tried mixing golden olive with teal... and it looks like sheet lol.


----------



## soco210 (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I made some mixed pressed pigments last night..








from left to right I used:
1. frost and violet
2. violet, bright fuchsia, original blue
3. violet, lovely lily, rich purple
4. bright fuchsia, fuchsia, violet
5. golden olive and golders green_

 
#2 is HOT!


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 18, 2008)

pink pearl with blue. it makes a nice kinda metallic bluish purple w/ a pinkish shine. love it!


----------



## KikiB (Apr 30, 2008)

Okay a really cool mix that I just did is Helium and then a bit of Pink Pearl...I'm considering buying a thing of clear lip plumper to mix it with because it's a gorgeous sheer colour. On the cheeks it is really nice, I wonder how it will be pressed. You do more Helium than Pink Pearl...I'd say 2-1 is what I did.


----------



## LatinaRose (May 2, 2008)

I mixed and pressed some pigments last night...










From top left, clockwise
1. Provence + Fairylite + bit of bronzer (the press isn't perfect, but I think its okay)
2. Blue + Black Black + Dark Soul (a friend got my Contrast wet and yucky, this is such a pretty replacement!)
3. Teal + Frozen White (lighter version of teal with the blue cast of frozen white, love it!)
4. Fuchsia + Bright Fuchia + Vanilla (I needed a softer version of Bright Fuchsia, this is so pretty, has the slightest gold tone from the Vanilla)

I think I'll take better swatch pics for you guys, this pic came out kinda washed out.  I love the suggestions on here and plan on experimenting, will definitely post pics!!


----------



## magi (May 3, 2008)

They are great. I like the blue-black the most. I think this is one I should try too :-o


----------



## anjuligabel (Jun 15, 2008)

those are all gorgeous!


----------



## musicislove05 (Jun 16, 2008)

i've only tried one. i mixed lark about and teal! soo pretty!


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 21, 2008)

Love this thread.  I have some empty jars and I'm going to try and make a mixture.

But question--what are you using initially before you determine if you like it?  Like can you sprinkle some on napkin and mix it or somewhere else first before putting a large quantity in a jar.  You know what I mean?


----------



## KikiB (Jun 21, 2008)

What I do is I dump a little bit into a condiment cup-a little 1 ounce plastic thing-and then I have lids I put on it if I want a shaken look or I stir it with a toothpick. I'll do a small amount, like maybe a nickel-sized amount, just so I get an idea of what it will look like. Then you have to tweak it til you get the colour that you want.


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 21, 2008)

violet mixes very well i think....it adds a pretty color to most purp/pink pigments.
i also like to pressed half/half pigments..like half vanilla and half fuchsia in one pan


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 30, 2008)

Anyone else?  I want more ideas


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jun 30, 2008)

I mixed vanilla nad violet


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 30, 2008)

I mix bright fuchsia with cornflower, it creates such a pretty colour


----------



## anuy (Jun 30, 2008)

obsessed with pure white + any pigment. it makes the most gorgeous pastels


----------



## igswonderworld (Jun 30, 2008)

It's not really a pigment but I smashed the red side of Mi'lady MES and mixed it with True Red Pro Pigment. Then I pressed the mix.. Let's just say that MAC does not have a frosty true red eyeshadow but I DO! LOL!!!! I use it over MUFE greasy paint in bright red - I looked it up it's Carmine #004 - and it's the BEST BEST red ever!!!


----------



## jdmac (Jul 26, 2008)

i don't really use kitschmas...any suggestions on another pigment i can mix with??


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jul 26, 2008)

I mixed Copperclast with Sunnydaze & it comes out beautifully! Really tones down Copperclast if you want it for an everyday look!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdmac* 

 
_i don't really use kitschmas...any suggestions on another pigment i can mix with??_

 
Someone wrote this a little while back... I'm sure it looks great! Sounds nice. I will have to try it....
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_I mixed together Kitschmas pigment and Golden Olive pigment, it came out Silver with green flecks! looks sooo awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I also think Kitschmas & Vanilla pigment would make an awesome highlight!


----------



## anguria (Jul 27, 2008)

Golden Lemon + Dark Soul =


----------



## fidelistoh (Sep 2, 2008)

sounds like fun! i should try it soon!


----------



## Pinkylicious (Sep 2, 2008)

I tried :-
Softwashed Grey + Violet
Azreal Blue + violet


----------



## igswonderworld (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinkylicious* 

 
_I tried :-
Softwashed Grey + Violet_

 
Wow, sounds fantastic! I should give it a try as soon as I receive my Softwashed grey sample...

On a similar note, (or color I should say) Inglot pigment #35 with Violet or Bell Bottom Blue pigment looks divine!!! The color is the non-lustre version of Idol Eyes with a kick of blue! It's a gorgeous gorgeous color.. 

I should really post pics of the combo..


----------



## saraelyse_c (Sep 4, 2008)

i mixed frost + violet pigments because neither one looked good on me. they turned to a shimmery pale violet and looks pretty good!


----------



## genduk26 (Sep 8, 2008)

Highlight --> vanilla + yourladyship


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Sep 8, 2008)

I just saw this post and thought it sounded like fun! I don't press my pigments, so I just did some loose mixing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mixed Kitchmas, Pink Bronze and Reflects Bronze!







The new piggie in an old eyeshadow pot:







On my skin (NW 30)!










Last pic was not in natural light, but under the horrible yellow/orange lights in my bedroom. I need to get natural lights inside. But, I did a color filter on my cam, so it should be a little closer to it's natural light shade. But, that is why it might seen orange-y. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





This is so much fun! I'm totaly going to buy some more containers and mix up more!!! Yay!


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 22, 2008)

I read through and didn't see this one...

I only have 6 pigments, so I didn't have a whole lot to play with.

I mixed together Golden Olive with Tan, two staples.  I've only used them once or twice..Tan is too orange-ish for me and Golden Olive, while gorgeous, is sort of loud by itself, and I'll admit, I haven't played with mixing  it a whole lot.

The color came out absolutely GORGEOUS!  It changes from brown to green depending on your light, and looks a lot like Sumputous Olive, but it has a better color payout.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anguria* 

 
_Golden Lemon + Dark Soul = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
I would *love* to see a pic of that...


----------

